# tiny poops and big poops which is normal or are both?



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

OK so there are tiny little poops and big poops I'm guessing one rabbits doing the big and ones doing the tiny. Could there be problems with too big poops or too small or do rabbits have different size poops? Ones a lb bigger and eats a lot more both eat hay constantly so idk of its digestion. Any advice? Is this normal?


----------



## Troller (Jul 31, 2013)

I recall someone on the site mentioning once size of poops can represent a hydration issue but I might be wrong. My rabbits on occassion produce smaller ones along with bigger ones so it hasn't led me to worry yet.


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

There can be a problem with fecal poop being too small. It also depends on what is normal for your rabbits. It could be a normal thing for one rabbit to have fecal poop that is a little larger than the other buns. But abnormally tiny fecal poop can indicate a gut slowdown and the beginning stages of GI stasis. So that is something that you really want to pay attention to. This link has some good pictures of the different types of rabbit poop.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/drop/Drp_en.htm


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

They look like the small dry droppings. I know they're both drinking. How would I know if it was a go stasis?


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

GI stasis is a slowdown of the gut, that can result in a blockage. Small dry fecal poop is usually the beginning stage. If I start to see it in any of my rabbits, I decrease pellet amounts so that they eat more hay. That usually clears it up. What amount of hay and pellets is your bun getting, and what is the weight and age of your bun? 

Here's some info on how stasis occurs.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=484#.UZ8FPbx7LTo.twitter


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

Peera is almost 7 months and 6-7 lbs
Polly is a few years old (I believe they said 3-4) and 5-6lbs
They get 1/2 a cup of oxbow pellets (I'm not sure how much Polly got while at the shelter) and they get unlimited hay.


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

You'll want to try and figure out which bun the small poops are coming from and see if it is only occasional ones or if a majority of the fecal poop are smaller than normal, and if there are very many(or any) normal sized ones. You could maybe bring one bun into a room or area with you for a little while, to observe what the fecal poops are like. Then if you are finding one bun that is having mostly, or a lot of the small dry poops, then you could try reducing the pellet amount a little from the 1/2 cup, to maybe 1/3 cup, and see if that helps


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

OK. Is this like really important or can it wait till tomorrow BC I'm going to steam clean my room tomorrow and they can go in there tomorrow so I'll have the dog kennel attached to the pen and I can clean both litter boxes and seperate them for a little while and then just check their litter boxes.


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

It can probably wait til tomorrow, but if you haven't fed pellets yet, it would be a good idea to feed a decreased amount for both, for now, until you are sure which rabbit is having the problem.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

I feed pellets in the morning. I'll just hold off on pellets tomorrow till they're seperated. I'm pretty sure its Polly and she doesn't get that many pellets I think peeta eat it most of the time.


----------



## flemish giant (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of the two sizes.


----------



## flemish giant (Aug 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## JBun (Aug 2, 2013)

It's hard to tell from that picture. If you could get a really good close up, it might be easier to tell if there is anything wrong with them. But from what I can tell, they don't look too bad, but it would also depend somewhat on the size of your rabbits as well.


----------



## flemish giant (Aug 3, 2013)

They're only a pound apart. Both eating and drinking like normal same activity level as always. Here's a few pics


----------



## JBun (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually, that looks pretty normal to me. I have rabbits that are nearly the same size, and their fecal poop is different sizes. I think it just depends on the rabbit.


----------

